# What Have You Done To Your Commercially Made Blowgun?



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you applied any coatings to the barrel? Replaced the mouthpiece? I would love to hear what you guys have done!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Magnet near the mouthpiece so that you can hold the BG at any angle and the dart will not fall out.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> Magnet near the mouthpiece so that you can hold the BG at any angle and the dart will not fall out.


That's smart!! Does it affect the dart velocity at all?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

AaronC said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Magnet near the mouthpiece so that you can hold the BG at any angle and the dart will not fall out.
> ...


I havent noticed any. However there are people out there that claim it makes the dart FASTER!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


What is their rationale? I'm not sure that I could see how that would be the case.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

AaronC said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > AaronC said:
> ...


From what I gather they believe that the slight magnetic resistance allows for more compression of air. But I think they are reaching a bit. I don't notice a difference with or without a magnet,


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

AaronC said:


> That's smart!! Does it affect the dart velocity at all?


One of the legends of the Air Cannon world did some pretty intense testing of this and found that yes, it does increase velocity if done correctly as you have a higher air pressure moving the projectile for more of it's travel.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I've done the magnet near the mouthpiece inside a section of plastic hose to act as a magnetic quiver and keep the dart from sliding down the bore. Camo duct tape for appearance. Looks cool


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

The BG I had many years ago had a Teflon coating on the inside. I can not remember what brand it was but It would hall tail and packed a heck of a punch. I do not remember caliber it was 20 years ago. I was wondering if a thick oil would work well and help with any tolerance imperfections.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> What is their rationale? I'm not sure that I could see how that would be the case.


It is a great help for anyone with poor technique. If the air pressure applied is low for the first tenth of a second, it can push the dart a foot or two down the bore before it begins optimum acceleration.so a four foot barrel would wind up performing more like a two footer. If the magnet is strong enough it prevents dart slide caused by lower pressures.


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have any pics with the magnets in place?


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

First thing is take off the dart quivers. They are just in the way. Never tried the magnets.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

iI have a mess of neodynium rare earth magnets I seem to get for free at work (computer repair). I always see one or two on the ground and I collect em. Tiny things but very powerful.

I'll try making a magnetic ring tonight. I'll post pics if it don;t look too shortbusish..I'm not the keenest modder.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I tape a Zebco 808 reel to my CS blowgun with electricians tape, for shooting bullfrogs. I just tie the other end to a CS large broadhead dart that I have cut barbs in. I load the dart from the muzzle. When I nail a big croaker, I just reel him in.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Anyone have any pics with the magnets in place?


On the other forum Pgandy posted this pic of his two piece. The red dots on the handle portion of the mouthpiece are actually holes that were drilled into the handle section - magnets placed into the holes then glued in place and the holes filled in. Or at least something close to that process. You can easily see where the red holes are in the photo.

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa443/pgandy10/Blowpipe_zps32c33f9a.jpg

I really like the way Pgandy has this set up.

First thing I usually do with a new commercial BG is to replace the mouthpiece with a modified crutch tip.





These BG's in the photos are home built from copper pipe not commercially made. But the mouthpieces are the same as I have on every blowgun I own. (x6 now). If you want, I can provide more info on how they are modified. GKU also just recently modified his own BG using a crutch tip like these and so far he really likes it as it is soft on the face and provides an airtight seal. Best of luck.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Magnet near the mouthpiece so that you can hold the BG at any angle and the dart will not fall out.


That's brilliant! thank you.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

cjb4u said:


> The BG I had many years ago had a Teflon coating on the inside. I can not remember what brand it was but It would hall tail and packed a heck of a punch. I do not remember caliber it was 20 years ago. I was wondering if a thick oil would work well and help with any tolerance imperfections.


Personally I'd never put oil of any sort down the bore of my BG. It would act as a huge dirt collector. Plus even if it was cleaned and there was still a surface coating in the bore, the surface tension of the oil would server to slow down the dart. A perfectly dry bore would be far more affective and not collect dirt when not in use if the BG was hung vertically.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Gigmaster, "StrangeFatman" (A native America (Cherokee) from (I think) MountainHome, NC), used to sell 0.50 cal. barrel, Zebco reel, proprietary fishing dart rig for @ $80. 4 ft. barrel. Amazing! I can get about 60 ft. distance (comes with 8 lb. monofilament), and depth accuracy of @ 2 ft. (closer - to about 10 ft.) If you're interested, I'll see if I can track down his information. He used to supply these to BlowgunsNW.com

Teach, 100% correct. The barrel internal ballistics are fouled by any moisture (regardless of spit, breath moisture, WD-40, silicon spray, etc.) - for your average shooter, it may not make a difference, or even be discernable. However, if you're shooting world class competition ... it can be the difference between a bulls-eye and a miss. When hunting, especially 15 to 20 meters or more - it can mean a complete miss.

Using a 6 ft. 0.625 with a 2 ft. extension from 20 meters at a standard target face, shooting in the winter (10 degrees F outside), I was testing the BigBore bamboo target darts. I was not swabbing often enough. Moisture built up on the tailcone, and froze into a frost. The darts would fishtail badly, to the point where it struck the target sideways, and sprayed it with the frost!


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

I added the laser sight underneath (illegal for use in competitions), battery removed, to serve as a barrel weight (anti-torsion stabilizer), and Bruce Bell's wire parallax-correcting front sight. I keep the foam balance hand grip, nothing else on the barrel. Standard mouthpiece

When you shoot properly, your breath is expelled with force, like coughing. Your body involuntarily flexes slightly, causing a slight barrel jerk. In Japan, they have weights added to try to counter act that. The laser sight made for blowguns is a low-end pointer (constant on), difficult to focus and adjust, at 10 meters, it shines at 3 cm (the bulls-eye on a standard sanctioned competition target is 6 cm. On my Master target, is 3 cm, so this is usesless) diameter. Blowgunsnw.com is now offline. Sorry. If anyone is interested, they are carried by Target Zone sports for @ $22 http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=175 (will not fit on the 0.40 cal. barrel)

A less expensive option ($6) is the Tactical Weaver Rail Mount http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=914 I have seen this used in Germany, to hold a high power LED MagLight for night hunting.

They also have a magnetic ring (Dart Retainer) for $4 http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=901 "keeps the darts near the mouthpice so you can shoot at a downward angle if needed" Neat idea for hunting. No use in competition target shooting.

Pictures and how to make & use the wire sight are in the Tech Tips gallery.


----------



## Jonesysoutdoors22 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cs big bore-I used rain-x in bore.seems to work great so far.


----------

